# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  اطلاعات و اطلاعیه های ثبت نام کنکور99

## FARZAD205

ارسال پرسش در این تاپیک ممنوعه برای ارسال پرسش به تاپیک سوالات حول ثبت نام کنکور99 مراجعه کنید  سوالات حول ثبت نام کنکور 99 



خوب دوستان این جا اطلاعات مربوط به ثبت نام رو یک جا میزارم شما هم اگه اطلاعیه درست و 100% مطمئن دارید بزارید تا کامل شه ولی تکراری نباشه تا شلوغ نشه تاپیک

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## FARZAD205

سوال:داوطلب نظام جدیدم ولی هنوز امتحان نهایی ندادم که بخوام معدل بزنم؟

پاسخ:شما تمام اطلاعاتی که در اختیار دارید از قبیل کد منطقه و بخش و ناحیه و کد رشته و تاریخ اخذ رو میزنید و اطلاعاتی مثل معدل رو که نمیدونید سفید میزارید بعدا  بعد از امتحانات خود سنجش اطلاعیه میزاره میگه چیکار کنید

----------


## FARZAD205

سوال:من دانشجوی دوره غیر روزانه هستم و الان نمی خوام انصراف بدم می خوام کنکور شرکت کنم نظام وظیفم چه کدیه؟

پاسخ:من پرس و جویی که کردم گویا شما چون به هر حال باید قبل ثبت نام دانشگاه جدیدتون انصراف بدید پس شما باید بند 12 که مربوط به دانشجوی انصرافی هست رو بزنید 
***اگر اطلاعات قابل اتکایی دارید با منبع بزارید

----------


## FARZAD205

سوال:من داوطلب نظام قدیم بودم امسال می خوام نظام جدید شرکت کنم (یا بر عکس) چیکار کنم؟

پاسخ:شما همه اطلاعات رو بر اساس نظام اصلی که خوندید پر میکنید و فقط بند 19 رو بر اساس نظامی که می خواید امتحان بدید بزنید

----------


## FARZAD205

سوال:کد منطقه با کد بخش فرق داره؟

پاسخ:کد منطقه یا ناحیه  مربوط به حوزه اموزش و پرورشه و کد بخش مربوط به جدول 7 هست.

----------


## FARZAD205

سوال:پیدا کردن کد ها تو دفترچه برام سخته راه سریع تری نیست؟
پاسخ: از سایت روبرو میتونی بگیریشون جستجوی کدهای مورد نیاز ثبت نام آزمون سراسری سال 1399

----------


## FARZAD205

​فرم شماره1 باید پر شود ***

----------


## FARZAD205

ثبتنام کنکور مجددا تمدید شد

----------


## FARZAD205

مهم

----------

